# Your neighbours



## Flatlander (Jul 9, 2004)

Recent polls suggest the members of Martial Talk would like to see more polls, so here's one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Do you know your neighbours? I think that our society would be a better place if we all did, but I don't live in a very good area, and don't care to know many. Mind you, they're probably not all bad people.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 9, 2004)

I know a few of them, not as well as I would like to...the girl next-door for example...never mind


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 9, 2004)

My immediate neighbors (next door, both sides, immediate rear and right across the street) are all retirees and wish, I'm certain, that I would take my ever-loving screaming brats away forever.

 I live on a main drag, too, so that's a...well...drag.  Around the corner are eastern bloc immigrants that love to bully smaller kids, beat them up and steal their money, belongings, bicycles, shoes, etc.

 So, no...I don't really know my neighbors, much to my dismay in some cases and in different degrees in others.


----------



## OULobo (Jul 9, 2004)

I've actually been thinking about this alot. I currently live in an apartment and I know one of my four immediate neibour families, but have met them all at least in passing. I am aquainted to that one and about four others in the building and the neiboring buildings. I am friends with none of them, and can say that it is my fiance's good manners and pleasant demeanor that has got us even this far (I am a bit of a hermit, unless I am among friends). When I lived at home years ago with my family, I knew and was aquainted with almost every family on the block, and myself or one of my family members were friends with at least 50% of those aquaintances. My family was aquainted with 50% of the entire neiborhood and friends with atleast 25% of those. 

My fiance' and I are planning on buying a residence after we get married next year. She would like to stay in the suburbs and live in a development. I on the other hand would like to move a little farther out and own a larger chunk of property away from others. Her thoughts are easy travel to shopping and entertainment, and nearby friends and facilities for any future kids. My thoughts are that I don't want to be around anybody that ticks me off (which is a lot of people, as it is my opinion that most of the people in the world are dazed and stupid). This is compounded by the possibility of a condo which is lower cost and low maintanance, but requires rather intimate contact with neibors and less space for my stuff.

In closing I would like to state that I am not antisocial (as I hope my behaviour online shows), nor am I hard to get along with, but I do have little tolerance for unpleasent things so close to my front door (screaming children all day, loud music at late hours, trashy outdoors areas, undiciplined or controlled pets).


----------



## Spud (Jul 9, 2004)

[font=&quot]The week that we moved into our new house, we went through the immediate neighborhood and introduced ourselves. We make it a point to stop and chat with the neighbors when we are getting home from work etc. 

 Had a problem with our dog barking, got a warning from animal control, so I went door to door apologizing and left my cell number. Additionally, Ive found that many of us share the same friends and even found out that my neighbor had been stalked by my girlfriends co-worker. [/font]


----------



## OULobo (Jul 9, 2004)

Spud said:
			
		

> [font=&quot]The week that we moved into our new house, we went through the immediate neighborhood and introduced ourselves. We make it a point to stop and chat with the neighbors when we are getting home from work etc.
> 
> Had a problem with our dog barking, got a warning from animal control, so I went door to door apologizing and left my cell number. Additionally, Ive found that many of us share the same friends and even found out that my neighbor had been stalked by my girlfriends co-worker. [/font]



You sound like the type of neibor I wish I could count on being around me when I move. Props.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 9, 2004)

When Seig and I lived in an affluent *snobby* neighborhood (he grew up there and knew all the neighbors, but after moving out and returning years later most on his street had changed), I was merely acquainted with people on either side, but had no idea who they were.   When we moved to 'the city' a year ago, into an OLD residential neighborhood, We met our neighbors on both sides immediately and was I ever astounded when we got Christmas cards and 'gifts of homemade breads' delivered to us 
  We were moving some furniture in one day about 9 months after we lived here,  when an older guy from down the street came over to help.. Totally wild  
We are going to be building our house out in a new wooded (Small development-14 homes total each on 2 plus acres) and right now there will be 3 houses built, so it's going to be 'Interesting' to see what kinda neighbors we get~!! 

Just this morning we were 'chatting' with one neighbor over the fence *G*

~Tess


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jul 9, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> I've actually been thinking about this alot. I currently live in an apartment and I know one of my four immediate neibour families, but have met them all at least in passing. I am aquainted to that one and about four others in the building and the neiboring buildings. I am friends with none of them, and can say that it is my fiance's good manners and pleasant demeanor that has got us even this far (I am a bit of a hermit, unless I am among friends). When I lived at home years ago with my family, I knew and was aquainted with almost every family on the block, and myself or one of my family members were friends with at least 50% of those aquaintances. My family was aquainted with 50% of the entire neiborhood and friends with atleast 25% of those.
> 
> My fiance' and I are planning on buying a residence after we get married next year. She would like to stay in the suburbs and live in a development. I on the other hand would like to move a little farther out and own a larger chunk of property away from others. Her thoughts are easy travel to shopping and entertainment, and nearby friends and facilities for any future kids. My thoughts are that I don't want to be around anybody that ticks me off (which is a lot of people, as it is my opinion that most of the people in the world are dazed and stupid). This is compounded by the possibility of a condo which is lower cost and low maintanance, but requires rather intimate contact with neibors and less space for my stuff.
> 
> In closing I would like to state that I am not antisocial (as I hope my behaviour online shows), nor am I hard to get along with, but I do have little tolerance for unpleasent things so close to my front door (screaming children all day, loud music at late hours, trashy outdoors areas, undiciplined or controlled pets).


Wow!, this ^^^ is me. . .word-for-word. I just moved to a place that is a nice residential neighborhood and there's a bunch nice people--and some pretty hot single chicks, so we (my roomate and I) were thinking of throwing a block party. Just go around and invite everybody in the immediate vecinity to come and hangout in the yard, eat some BBQ and drink some beer. Just set up the grill on the corner, some coolers and picnic tables on the lawn, and most people just have to cross the street. That way, they can come over, we can all meet and have a good time, but I don't have to let these people in my house, because _their_ house is less than 50 yds. away. 

AJ


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 9, 2004)

My Neighborhood is about 40+ years old. I have some people around me who have been in their house since it was built.

All the way around me I know all my neighbors, and they do not like me as I am the young guy in the neighborhood who owns that Bike, and other things. 

I have had some nice discussions with my neighbors though. Next door lady, (* Retired and widowed, I watch to make sure I see her from time to time *) who brought cookies and had a choice to leave them on boxes in the garage, or on either car, teh beat up 93 Grand Am or the much newer 2000 convertible. Guess where she left them , ,  She likes it that I stay on my side of the fence, and would talk to me until I got a motorcycle, now she thinks I am going to hurt her. The other side of my house, is a guy who is still working, and likes his yard fenced in and Appreciats that I take care of mine as well. The ones behind me, are happy that I do not complain about thier kids in their back yard making noise. Wow, in the middle of the day. Te other lady is retired and volunteers with the township and is worried about her dog when it is out because he barks at me while I am out. I just say hi to it and her, and keep doing my yard work. The guy across the street, came over after the Widow had a new drain put in. This required that they did across my yard to the nearest storm drain. The crew threw some seed down and straw, and now weeds were coming in. He came over the "Talk" to me about my yard and how I need to get her to fix it since it was for her drain. I explained that teh county has the right of way, and that it is not ehr fault and the county beleives they have done enough. I was reseeding and fertilizing and even called professional such as Chem Lawn. It was not fast enough for him for he was afraid the weeds might cross the street into his yard.   Being retired all day long all he has to worry about is his lawn. Well by the end of last summer, it was looking better, and now it is almost completely back a couple of hand size patches still need filling in. Yet, over the winter he went south and did not tell me. No one came over to clean his driveway, check his house, or make it look like someone was home. He came back, and came over to talk to me about my yard, and how it still needs work. I replied that I have come a long way and was still working on it. Then I told him that since we are such great neighbors, I did not appreciate him going away for 6 months, and not letting me know. How was I to know if there were crooks in his house or not. PLus it put my house at risk for if they saw his house had no trakcs or not cleared out, they might hit others while in the neighborhood. He was shocked that I would be upset about such a little thing. I told not to be upset, and that this winter I could check his house, or drive in his driveway so that way I know it looks like someone has been there.  He has not crossed the road once since this conversation. He has just waved. I assumed that since he was concerned about his house and teh neighborhood he would not mind me being concerned as well. 

oh well we shall see how this turns out.

Now on a side note there about 300+ homes in our neighborhood, and I am lucky to get 30 to 40 Trick or Treaters on Halloween. I think I moved in to the crazy person's home . I give out multiple candies of good size, and tell the kids to tell their friends. Slowly I am making progress.


----------



## Chrono (Jul 9, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> I know a few of them, not as well as I would like to...the girl next-door for example...never mind


 Sounds like you want to do more than get to know her.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 9, 2004)

Awesome.  This is exactly why I started this thread, to hear the stories of the MT community.  I know you guys better than my neighbours.  Nice story Rich.  Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 9, 2004)

I knew the neigbor to the right of my house well, but he was recently transferred to Texas, and I have not met the 6 families that moved into his home.  

I know the people behind me, from the time I went to ask the woman to have her kids stop throwing rocks at my window, and she threatened to sick her dog on me.


----------



## psi_radar (Jul 9, 2004)

I just bought a house with a pool. It's amazing how instantaneously popular that makes you. We've already met quite a few of our neighbors, MOST of whom are nice, to their credit without apparent motiviation. They also took a very noisy July 4 housewarming party with grace and no complaints. The jury's still out but everything seems positive so far. The only negative is the teenage girls behind us always fishing for invites into the pool. I'm thinking they're like vampires--once they're invited in, there's no getting them out!

I take it as a good sign I've had more interaction in 2 weeks at this place than in 4 years at the old one.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 9, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I knew the neigbor to the right of my house well, but he was recently transferred to Texas, and I have not met the 6 families that moved into his home.
> 
> I know the people behind me, from the time I went to ask the woman to have her kids stop throwing rocks at my window, and she threatened to sick her dog on me.


Maybe you need to get a pool! /\ /\ /\


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 9, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Maybe you need to get a pool! /\ /\ /\



Im happy with my hottub, thanks. Now if only I could find the teenage girls who want to use it...

 :boing2: 

Ok... ok... 20 year old girls.  

:ultracool


----------



## psi_radar (Jul 9, 2004)

They were out on the Fourth, bouncing on a trampoline in bikinis with a sprinkler on in the yard to keep them cool. A buddy nudged me and said "I didn't know they filmed the man show next door."

They're way, way too young for that to be more than just anecdotally entertaining. 

Sounds like you live in my old neighborhood, Technopunk.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 12, 2004)

Chrono said:
			
		

> Sounds like you want to do more than get to know her.


Now I didn't say that did I?


----------



## Chrono (Jul 12, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> Now I didn't say that did I?


 No, but you hinted at it.:wink2:


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jul 12, 2004)

Rich,  Interesting that your neighbor didn't feel it necessary to let anyone know he was a snowbird, yet he's Mr. Environmental re: your lawn.  He needs a hobby or to volunteer, don't you think?

I know who my neighbors are.  They know my sons and my husband - think I'm the daughter (love that!)  I work so they rarely see me.  

One neighbor took great exception to me driving a convertible.  She apparently has a handicapped child and he is her very public cross to bear.  It enters into every conversation or tirade she has with anyone.  Called me a blonde ***** before we were even introduced.  I hadn't met her prior to stopping to say hello and wave to a group of them waiting for the school bus.  Am I missing something here?  Hello, trying to be neighborly.  Anyway, I have a child who has a lifelong, incurable disease - diabetes - and most people don't know that.  Why?  Because I took him to the best doctor I could find and he (we) have learned to deal with it.  I usually don't discuss it with anyone because it's not about me - it's about him.  I am nothing but sympathetic when it comes to kids - especially those who have a lot like that to deal with.  But - I AM unsympathetic to a parent who uses that child as a cudgel on others to deal with her guilt.

Whew.  Sorry guys.  She's the exception.  My new neighbors are wonderful - two little boys.  The family across the street keeps to themselves for the most part.  My other next door neighbor is elderly and relatively quiet - nasty dog, but he's old and my puppy makes him crazy.  I've lived in this neighborhood for 24 years - good schools and, for the most part, really nice people.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 12, 2004)

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> Rich,  Interesting that your neighbor didn't feel it necessary to let anyone know he was a snowbird, yet he's Mr. Environmental re: your lawn.  He needs a hobby or to volunteer, don't you think?
> 
> I know who my neighbors are.  They know my sons and my husband - think I'm the daughter (love that!)  I work so they rarely see me.
> 
> ...




KT,  Yes it is funny how much he cares about his lawn and the look of the neighborhood, and yet when he is gone it kind of is not in his mind .

Hmm Convertible equals BB and has somehow caused more pain to their child? No logic in there at all.  I drive a convertible and you get better vision to see thsoe around you, and pay more attention.


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jul 12, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Hmm Convertible equals BB and has somehow caused more pain to their child? No logic in there at all. I drive a convertible and you get better vision to see thsoe around you, and pay more attention.


Well, there's no accounting for people, is there?


----------



## Bill Lear (Jul 12, 2004)

I've been living in this area almost all of my life. I'm seeing more and more drugs/gangs permiate my neighborhood. I have a pot-head living on the right, and a crystal-meth/vicodin feind living on my left. It's getting bad...

 :idunno:


----------



## lonecoyote (Jul 12, 2004)

I can sympathize, Bill. One night I was already laying down, watching TV, when I heard a BANG! It was really loud, scared the heck out of me, so I went to the door to look outside. My wife gets up from bed and asks me if she should call the police. I said "Nope. No need for that, they're already here." There were guys outside in tactical gear running all over. It turns out it was a bust. The noise was, I believe, a flash-bang grenade. SWAT teams throw them into places they raid to stun everyone. Sure stunned me. They were raiding my neighbors house. It was a surprise to me. I knew there was something wrong but sure didn't expect what happened.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 12, 2004)

I grew up in Nebraska where and when everybody met everybody.  When I moved to California I wanted to meet my neighbors, knocked on doors. Got an early education and moved out of that apartment complex. But kept trying to meet my neighbors.  I had alot of good experiences from that, got adopted by a grandparenty jewish couple who would invite me to some really interesting dinners.  But people were really transitory-moving all the time. But when it came time to get our own house, we tried a fence for the German Shepherd but that didn't work so a wall went up just like all the walls that are up there already.  

So we moved to Minnesota, 12 years ago and I figured everybody is more
stable less transitory.  No since we moved in I figured my neighbors--total of twelve possible families bordering us--we don't have walls just big yards and tall pines.  But each household has turned over at least three times each.  Gave up on relationships, it was heart breaking for my kids and alot of more giving on our part to nurture it.  So, we only know the family on our left who have stayed the whole 12 years and have umpteen children. 
Not much different than California. TW

PS I didn't fit into your poll--1 neighbor, don't want to know the rest.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Jul 12, 2004)

I live in a backwoods neighborhood.  when we first moved in everyone at some point comes and meets you.  people helped us build our house....even though we did have to take one of the walls down cause they all had 1 too many beers...they were having fun in the process.  during x-mas it's no surprise to have the neighbors from the roads over and behind us come over with cookies and christmas stuff.  plus there is like 1 way in and 1 way out to my place so it's nice during the snow to have a neighbor come unbury you.  however like all neighborhoods we have those we could do without and have come to know to well.  but what can you say you can't really pick and choice your neighbors.


----------



## Seig (Jul 12, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> When Seig and I lived in an affluent *snobby* neighborhood (he grew up there and knew all the neighbors, but after moving out and returning years later most on his street had changed), I was merely acquainted with people on either side, but had no idea who they were. When we moved to 'the city' a year ago, into an OLD residential neighborhood, We met our neighbors on both sides immediately and was I ever astounded when we got Christmas cards and 'gifts of homemade breads' delivered to us
> We were moving some furniture in one day about 9 months after we lived here, when an older guy from down the street came over to help.. Totally wild
> We are going to be building our house out in a new wooded (Small development-14 homes total each on 2 plus acres) and right now there will be 3 houses built, so it's going to be 'Interesting' to see what kinda neighbors we get~!!
> 
> ...


I will be building a machine gun pit in the front yard and a mine field on the rear property line.....


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 13, 2004)

I know my neighbors....and they can get bent.
These people in particular....are morons.
 They have a "neighborhood watch" they brag about.
All they do is "watch" people break into your house or steal out of your yard,but for some reason can't ever seem to remember or be able identify who did it.
 They can give DETAILS of HOW it was done........................
Hence the reason I am leaving in october.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jul 13, 2004)

We live in a very rural area. Not many houses that close. We know one of our neighbors, because my boyfriend bought her son's house, which he had built himself. I moved in three years ago. She adopted us as her kids LOL. She invites us over for get-tegethers with her family since my boyfriend's family and my family are so far away (three hours for his family, six for mine ..... road trip! LOL).

When I lived in NJ, we knew the two families on either side of us, and three of them across the street. They were the friendly "talk over the fence" type, excpet for the neighbor on our left. I knew him before moving in through my best friend. And one guy across the street. Old friend of my sisters, but he was annoying. I was kinda glad I moved out when I did.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 13, 2004)

The attached photo IS my neighborhood, all of it.  The house of the far right is mine, the next one to the left is where my boss lives, the next one over is where another co-worker lives, and the far left is where I work.  The next nearest neighbor is 20 miles away, the grocery store is 40.  So yes, I know my neighbors quite well, fortunately they are good people.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 29, 2004)

I dont know my neighbours and to be honest, I dont want to. On one side is a care in the community home, full of the people with mental issues that couldnt be put in a home. On the other is a crack house with quite a few different families in, all of which do dodgy things. So Im quite alright knowing my family and the people down the road  :whip:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 29, 2004)

I love it where I live. I know a lot of my neighbors. I live in a beautiful beach community...a few blocks from the beach. We have holiday parties and a campout and a very cool bon fire on the beach. Neighbors look out for each other and when someone is sick we have a network of people who help with cooking meals etc., I am a co-director of the camp there where we have 200 kids/counselors who attend for 6 weeks in the summer. My kids are growing up in a very close community of people. When they get on the bus for school or go to their after school activities they know so many people and the older kids look out for the younger ones. My children are learning about giving back here as well. They help to keep the beach clean and are looking forward to the day when they can be counselors themselves. 

The neighborhood is mostly very hilly, but I live on one of the few fairly flat blocks so Rich, on Halloween we get literally 100s of trick-or-treaters. No matter how many bags of candy I buy it's never enough. We do have some teenage mischief though...lost a couple good mailboxes to that, but it's a small price to pay!


----------



## gyaku-zuki queen (Jul 29, 2004)

i kno the old lady that lves behind us. and the other lady wit a grandkid cuz her dog bit my bro..other then that.. i kno them by face but not name. 
it'd prblly b better if ppl did kno their neighbours thou .. safety.. securty reasons... ye kno.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 29, 2004)

I don't live by any beaches. _(sniff)_  I live in the middle of the country surrounded by corn fields and soya bean fields.    I hate it here. As far as my neighbors go I know most of them.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 29, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I don't live by any beaches. _(sniff)_ I live in the middle of the country surrounded by corn fields and soya bean fields.  I hate it here. As far as my neighbors go I know most of them.


Oh don't feel that way... living in the country is beautiful and ya get to tip cows...:uhyeah:


----------



## Seig (Jul 29, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Oh don't feel that way... living in the country is beautiful and ya get to tip cows...:uhyeah:


Tip waitresses instead, unhappy cows make bad cheese.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 29, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> Tip waitresses instead, unhappy cows make bad cheese.


Hee hee.... unless you're makin blue   cheese...


----------



## Athena (Jul 30, 2004)

haha i met all of my neighbors when i started selling Girl Scout cookies door-to-door in first grade. a lot of my really good friends live in my neighborhood, which is convenient, and our next-door-neighbors on both sides are really nice. i babysit for the one on the left and my younger brother plays with outside with their kids. 

a vietnamese family lives on the right side: a math professor and his computer- programmer wife. they're really friendly and we met them because my dad helped them out with their house when they first moved in. they have a daughter who just graduated from college (doube major in music and biology, not to mention a black belt in TKD) and we went to her piano recitals. after her senior recital they had a party and there was vietnamese karaoke! it was so funny because they sang these asian pop songs, but they were also REALLY into elvis. so here you have this 5'6" vietnamese math professor singing elvis and all his university friends whooping and cheering... good times.


----------

